# Ringworm???



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

It's more round than this picture, and I don't know if it's ringworm, but it itches and it comes and goes in this spot... Kandi has some spots with missing hair, but I can't get a good picture of them... IDK I've never had worms, and I use nemex2 on her and bella, but idk how well it works for ringworms....???


----------



## Mila (Aug 16, 2011)

it could be the pic is a little blurry but i would get some Lotrimin AF Ringworm anyways if it is ringworm it will take care of it when we had a cat she had the same and we used it on her and it went away


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw man  That is totally no fun. Our stupid Bobcat got it and gave it to the dogs and then the dogs gave it to us  It should clear up quick if you go and get the spray or cream for it.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

My phone doesn't take that great of pictures and I lost the cord to my camera... 
We have like 20 cats in the neighborhood. I think they may get in the sand in our backyard when we aren't there... 

Does Nemex2 work for ringworms for dogs, also? or what type of worms does it go for? Do I need a script to treat myself??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cheapest thing we have found that works { we have had to use on cows and its alot bigger area on them cost matters lol} but sulphur powder and a bit of water to make it a paste works great just apply it sparingly a few times a day kills the fungus. 
Kandi sandboxes are the worst things to have for kids unless they have a lid on them that gets used cause your right cats LOVE to use them and even other animals like raccoons if you have them in your area and then kids play in there and pick up all sorts of things ring worm being one. We have a sand box here but the kids wouldnt keep the lid on it an I just dumped the sand I soo dont trust it lol the dogs use it for there pool now lol.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Nu-Stock!!! lol, no but seriously I think I had Ring Worm once... when I was little. I remember it clearing up pretty quick after I got some cream for it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is that your hand? I have never heard of ringworm on the palm of a hand before but I guess it could happen. Nemex is great as a dewormer but ringworm is not a worm it is a fungus. My suggestion since you cannot get a good picture is to go to the pharmacy like Walgreens, CVS, or whatever you have in your area. They will be able to say what it is and there is cream you can get from there or you can go to a feed store and get the cheap stuff for cows and use it on you and the dog if it is ringworm.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

there's a fungal spray you can get in the pharmacy of walmart too and it totally works, we used it before on the kitties


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Well Ringworms are not worms, it is a fungus. Nila got a ringworm from a cat we had last year and then my daughter caught it from her and it was hard tryng to get rid of until we got rid of the cat lol. The vet gave me a cream to put on Nila and I had to keep her seperate from Allie until her ringworm healed up. It took about three weeks. The doctor also gave us a anit-fungal cream to put on Allie's ringworms. It took us a while to even figure out the cat was the one passing along the fungus because it showed no signs of ringworms. We figured it out after the cat slept in the bed with my daughter one night and she developed 4 ringworms within a week. They do itch and the best thing to do is not scratch or touch it unless you are applying the meds. It will make a round, red, itchy, bumpy circle. Depends on where it is at you will lose hair in that spot.

Here is some info about them:

Ringworm is a contagious fungus infection that can affect the scalp, the body, the feet (athlete's foot), or the nails.

People can get Ringworm from: 1) direct skin-to-skin contact with an infected person or pet, 2) indirect contact with an object or surface that an infected person or pet has touched, or 3) rarely, by contact with soil. 
Ringworm can be treated with fungus-killing medicine. 
To prevent Ringworm, 1) make sure all infected persons and pets get appropriate treatment, 2) avoid contact with infected persons and pets, 3) do not share personal items, and 4) keep common-use areas clean.

What is Ringworm?

Ringworm is a contagious fungus infection that can affect the scalp, the body (particularly the groin), the feet, and the nails. Despite its name, it has nothing to do with worms. The name comes from the characteristic red ring that can appear on an infected person's skin. Ringworm is also called Tinea.

What is the infectious agent that causes Ringworm?

Ringworm is caused by several different fungus organisms that all belong to a group called "Dermatophytes." Different Dermatophytes affect different parts of the body and cause the various types of Ringworm:

Ringworm of the scalp 
Ringworm of the body 
Ringworm of the foot (athlete's foot) 
Ringworm of the nails

Where is Ringworm found?

Ringworm is widespread around the world and in the United States. The fungus that causes scalp Ringworm lives in humans and animals. The fungus that causes Ringworm of the body lives in humans, animals, and soil. The fungi that cause Ringworm of the foot and Ringworm of the nails live only in humans.

How do people get Ringworm?

Ringworm is spread by either direct or indirect contact. People can get Ringworm by direct skin-to-skin contact with an infected person or pet. People can also get Ringworm indirectly by contact with objects or surfaces that an infected person or pet has touched, such as hats, combs, brushes, bed linens, stuffed animals, telephones, gym mats, and shower stalls. In rare cases Ringworm can be spread by contact with soil.

What are the signs and symptoms of Ringworm?

Ringworm of the scalp usually begins as a small pimple that becomes larger, leaving scaly patches of temporary baldness. Infected hairs become brittle and break off easily. Yellowish crusty areas sometimes develop.

Ringworm of the body shows up as a flat, round patch anywhere on the skin except for the scalp and feet. The groin is a common area of infection (groin Ringworm). As the rash gradually expands, its center clears to produce a ring. More than one patch might appear, and the patches can overlap. The area is sometimes itchy.

Ringworm of the foot is also called athlete's foot. It appears as a scaling or cracking of the skin, especially between the toes.

Ringworm of the nails causes the affected nails to become thicker, discolored, and brittle, or to become chalky and disintegrate.

How soon after exposure do symptoms appear?

Scalp Ringworm usually appears 10 to 14 days after contact, and Ringworm of the skin 4 to 10 days after contact. The time between exposure and symptoms isnot known for the other types of Ringworm.

How is Ringworm diagnosed?

A health-care provider can diagnose Ringworm by examining the site of infection with special tests.

Who is at risk for Ringworm?

Anyone can get Ringworm. Scalp Ringworm often strikes young children; outbreaks have been recognized in schools, day-care centers, and infant nurseries. School athletes are at risk for scalp Ringworm, Ringworm of the body, and foot Ringworm; there have been outbreaks among high school wrestling teams. Children with young pets are at increased risk for Ringworm of the body.

What is the treatment for Ringworm?

Ringworm can be treated with fungus-killing medicine. The medicine can be in taken in tablet or liquid form by mouth or as a cream applied directly to the affected area.

What complications can result from Ringworm?

Lack of or inadequate treatment can result in an infection that will not clear up.

Is Ringworm an emerging infection?

Although Ringworm is not tracked by health authorities, infections appear to be increasing steadily, especially among pre-school and school-age children. Early recognition and treatment are needed to slow the spread of infection and to prevent re-infection.

How can Ringworm be prevented?

Ringworm is difficult to prevent. The fungus is very common, and it is contagious even before symptoms appear.

Steps to prevent infection include the following:

Educate the public, especially parents, about the risk of Ringworm from infected persons and pets. 
Keep common-use areas clean, especially in schools, day-care centers, gyms, and locker rooms. Disinfect sleeping mats and gym mats after each use. 
Do not share clothing, towels, hair brushes, or other personal items.

Infected persons should follow these steps to keep the infection from spreading:

Complete treatment as instructed, even after symptoms disappear. 
Do not share towels, hats, clothing, or other personal items with others. 
Minimize close contact with others until treated. 
Make sure the person or animal that was the source of infection gets treated.

Ringworm on Human









Ringworm on dog









Ringworm on Cat


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

That's gross... >.< This blows! LOL


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the post btw April


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> Thanks for the post btw April


You welcome  Yea it is gross but with proper treatment you can heal it. It sometimes becomes a battle because it is so catchy. We fought it for a month until we figured out the cat was the culprit  . My poor daughter ended up with a total of 6 ringworms in the month time and Nila hade 2 :hammer: . One would heal up and another would pop up so I recommend seeing a doctor and a vet so treatment can start right away. Good Luck:roll:


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh btw the meds from the vet only cost me $12.00 but I cant remember what the name of it was and they make anti-fungal cream you can get at any pharmacy to treat yourself and the dog that is pretty cheap but continue to use it until it is gone


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I had ringworm once..... it totally sucked! lol good luck I hope it's not ringworm but if it is the treatment is pretty easy and cheap.


----------



## LeEsco (Aug 28, 2011)

Tea Tree oil and ACV are wonderful for anything like this. I alwayd have Tea Tree on hand. We had ringworm go around our house and,it was horrible. It didnt go away fast enough so I started with the tea tree as much as I could.... I use it for everything, cuts, abrasions, zits, rashes......fleas etc


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

That's definitely not ring worm. I wrestled in highschool / college and have had it about a million times. 

FYI Ring worm is the same thing as jock itch and athletes foot just different on where it manifests. And its not actually worms. Ring worm doesn't go and come back either. Its constant. It goes away fast with the right medications. 

Anyways just get any over the counter cream. Ask the pharmacist they'll be able to direct you.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't think that looks like ringworm either....


----------

